# Sweet Dreams ?



## goodman1966 (Feb 3, 2014)

I picked up an amber, 8 inch cylinder labeled bottle this past weekend. Great label, and the only embossing on it is on the bottom. Says Sweet Dreams. Label says Vacher – Green Inc. New Orleans. I'm on an iPhone so I can't post pics but they are in my best of album if anyone wants to look , anybody seen one before ?   Mitch


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 3, 2014)

Interesting that you can upload to the album but not in a post. I'll have to mention that at the next board meeting.[8|]


----------



## goodman1966 (Feb 3, 2014)

When I open full version of the reply it does not give me the paper clip icon , thanks I'll be glad when I can post from my phone I've collected a lot lately and I sure would like to put up some pictures.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 4, 2014)

I guess no "image" button either. The paperclip is really intended for documents; pdf, doc, xcl and such anyway so it's not the best one to use for pictures anyway.At any rate, here's your bug spray that could easily be consumed by a beer drinker that had a few to many.


----------



## goodman1966 (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks again for posting that for me. No,no image button neither. Admin says that iPhones will be able to post pictures on the next update,it can't come to soon. The only thing I can find on this bottle and/or company are some ads from Louisiana papers from 1914 to 1925.    Mitch


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 4, 2014)

HERE'S 1934 but I don't subscribe to the site. Lower left looks like Vacher-Green and "sweet dreams".GREETINGS it says. []


----------

